# In Honor of My Birthday - FREE Novel Giveaway



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

My birthday is tomorrow, and for the next 24 hours, I'm giving away a FREE novel. You can download it from Smashwords in a choice of 10 different formats (including Kindle).
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2573

A SOLDIER'S LOVE was my first novel written in the World War II women's fiction/romance genre. Word Count: 71,010 (approximate)
Blurb:
Katie McNeill is a shy clerk at the University of Maryland when in the fall of 1941, she finds herself caught between two very different men. One is Army officer, Ron Miller. The other is Jimmy Garrett, a young student determined to win Katie. On Sunday, December 7, all three of their lives are changed forever when innocence is lost and the future becomes uncertain.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

I just downloaded your book. I plan on reading it as soon as I finish the book I started last night,


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, thanks for the gift.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! This was in my sample pile, so I appreciate the free download!!  Looking forward to reading it!!

Rachel


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you very much and Happy Happy Birthday.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday, your book looks great! Thank you!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  I'm wondering when one is between middle age and senior.  I think I'm probably already there too.

I'm making a note to myself to download this tonight.  Have to go out right now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday and thank you for the free gift.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks so much.  Just got it onto my kindle (couldn't wait until later).  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I turned 40 this year, so I guess that's officially middle-aged?



Forgot to mention that I downloaded it, too. You know I'm not big on romance, but hey, ya never know when the mood will strike.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you and Happy UnBirthday to Us!. . . .thanks LK. . . . . . .


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you so much, and happy birthday!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a milestone birthday for you. It is pretty bad when you can get the card and no one honors it. I wish I still had that problem.   

Great Birthday present for us. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you and Happy Birthday .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How very nice of you.  Happy Birthday!!
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday LK*

And in Honor of YOUR BRTHDAY, I bought all 4 of your novels (full price) for my TBR pile.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you very much, and happy birthday!!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  And thanks so much for the gift.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, and....

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for the gift and happy birthday!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the "birthday present", LK

This is sweet of you.

I will try to read it real soon so that I can provide feedback and reviews.

KindleBoards is a nice home for both polite authors and polite readers.

Happy Birthday and many returns.
I am both a member of AARP (why not) and elligible for senior citizen rates now.
Considering I am still working fulltime, it is nice to get the discount.

Just sayin.......


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!  And thank you very much for the book. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

LK ~ I started this book this morning while I was in a meeting baout our health insurance for next year. I read most of the meeting and only stopped reading because I had to come back to my desk. I am really enjoying this book. I plan to finish it today.

Thank you so much for offering it as a birthday gift!!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

LK, I enjoyed the story so much that i purchased the next book Gold Star Wife.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed the deadline.  Don't know how I missed this thread!


----------

